# Nuevo replacement water filler cap from Autosleepers



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

For information.

I lost my water filler cap somewhere in Italy. On return I contacted Autosleepers spare parts dept [[email protected]] . My 2005 Nuevo came with two spare lock barrels. Alan Osborne was able to supply a replacement cap which took one of the lock barrels. He also gave me instructions over the phone on how to locate the lock barrel correctly. This means I still have only the one key to unlock the external openings (habitation door, cassette door etc.).

Well done Autosleepers.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Foweyboy

well how give us a clue

:lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

joedenise said:


> Foweyboy
> 
> well how give us a clue
> 
> ...


Sorry, memory not what it was. I think it was basically to locate it correctly (bit sticking out into slot?) and press into place with a "click" - I THINK!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

know how you feel :roll: 

joe


----------

